# fan causing odor?



## ftw2012 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was wondering if having my osculating fan on high and blowing on my plants too much will cause them to release more smell?  they seem to smell more when i touch them....so i thought the fluttering leaves probably does the same thing?   maybe i should have my fan on low instead of medium or high anyway?  just wondering and dont think i ever read anything that specific about it.   anyone know?   hope that makes sense...just smoke for the first time in almost a week


----------



## Mutt (Aug 5, 2006)

A gentle breeze is all you need. not a gale force wind.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 5, 2006)

ill turn it to low...thanks a ton Mutt!


----------

